# Greenville Co. SC - Female, needs Medical Attn.



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Folks, if I missed the post please delete but there is another GS posted on the Greenville Shelter Site in South Carolina - Kenya possibly hit by a car. Wanted all to know if help can be provided to this girl and if I can do anything.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry, but I did fill in the subject line. Don't know what happened. Please read about Kenya.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Anna,
Is she in the Pitt County shelter in Greenville or the Humane Society in Greenville? I searched both and couldn't find her. Would be glad to post her information if you can copy the Petfinder link to here.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

There is no Pitt County in South Carolina. This is Greenville County Humane. Her post was sent via distribution list of dogs in this shelter in need.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Is there a Petfinder link or a Shelter link with the information.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

The post is on my office email - looked at the pet finder site and see a gs with no pic. It may be tomorrow before I can send the pics I saw today.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Sorry Anna - I got confused. There's a Greenville in NC which is in Pitt County. But, I actually was looking at the Greenville Humane Society website in SC. I don't see Kenya listed. Maybe because of the injury?


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Greenville, SC I don't see her listed either. But she is the there! E date is close.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Can anyone give me an email address via PM that I can forward the emai I got that post all the dogs at the shelter that are there - you will have to scoll down to her pic.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Now my office email I can check at home is not available. But she was there today.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Just went thru the Petfinder listings (pages!!), didn't see her.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Kenya is a 1 yr old female German Shepherd. She may have been hit by a car, we are not sure. She limps a little on one leg, but the vet does not feel like anything is broken. Her time will be up 12/6. Kenya is around 50 lbs

















I got an e-mail on this girl and we tried to put a hold on her and they said the owners were going to reclaim her.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Did they say how long the owners have to reclaim? If they have 3 days to reclaim her, rescue could be planning something for backup. Lots of times, the owners don;t show.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

All I know is the owners initially didn't want her because of vet bills. We tried to put our name on her and they said the owners were reclaiming her.


----------

